# Doctor said I have too much coffee



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

How weird is this?? Doctor forbid me to have coffee for at least a week. This is such a heartbreaking news. Any critical remedies? It's so sad to walk pass your kitchen and watching your setup sitting there in the corner. And all you could do is to brush your fingers lightly against its stainless steel body, whispering to yourself, sorry, baby, I'll come back for you one day.

Cheers all. Hahaha.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Why exactly? Arrhythmia? Hypertension? Probably alterations to your diet could alleviate such problems allowing you to continue drinking coffee. I might be able to offer suggestions


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you ask about decaf?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Not sure, I am just feeling unwell, always feeling tired in the morning even after I have slept 10 hours. And the body just seems to be always in a weary mood. So I went to the doctor and he said I have too much caffeine in my body, causing an internal heat in my body. Maybe I should eat sandwiches from now on instead of heavy food. I always feel tired and sleepy after a heavy meal.

Oh yeah, decaf. Should have ordered that instead from Rave together with my other beans. But aren't decaf beans a bit less aromatic and not so good of an enjoyment?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Iwwstriker said:


> Not sure, I am just feeling unwell, always feeling tired in the morning even after I have slept 10 hours. And the body just seems to be always in a weary mood. So I went to the doctor and he said I have too much caffeine in my body, causing an internal heat in my body. Maybe I should eat sandwiches from now on instead of heavy food. I always feel tired and sleepy after a heavy meal.
> 
> Oh yeah, decaf. Should have ordered that instead from Rave together with my other beans. But aren't decaf beans a bit less aromatic and not so good of an enjoyment?


Try the decaf from Londinium or union, lovely coffee!

How many coffees a day were you drinking btw?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Cascara? It's not coffee. Well not by the definition most use for coffee. It does contain a shed load of caffeine though.

Seriously though just have a break, if it's causing you a lot of distress, Doc may well have a point. A week is nothing.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Iwwstriker said:


> Not sure, I am just feeling unwell, always feeling tired in the morning even after I have slept 10 hours. And the body just seems to be always in a weary mood. So I went to the doctor and he said I have too much caffeine in my body, causing an internal heat in my body. Maybe I should eat sandwiches from now on instead of heavy food. I always feel tired and sleepy after a heavy meal.
> 
> Oh yeah, decaf. Should have ordered that instead from Rave together with my other beans. But aren't decaf beans a bit less aromatic and not so good of an enjoyment?


That does not sound very medical or professional what the doctor told you. Caffeine itself, unless you couldn't excrete it, wouldn't remain in your body long enough to have any chronic effect unless you were drinking 10+ cups a day. Also caffeine would not cause "internal heat", whatever that is. Feeling sleepy all the time could be due to a low basal metabolic rate, are you eating a balanced diet around the recommended calorie intake (2500 calories a day in men)? Alternatively you may be very sensitive to changes in your blood sugar. I think everyone feels a bit sleepy after a big lunch. Try to avoid foods with a high glycaemic load.

If you simply can't do without caffeine, just have it early in the morning. Having caffeine late in the evening can affect your sleep cycle, causing your body's waking up process to be delayed by an hour or so!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Watch out for the headaches, caffeine is addictive and has withdrawal symptoms.

Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cascara would not be advisable in this situation. It is an intense caffeine hit.

Its worth seeking a second opinion.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha, I am drinking at least 5 cups of coffee a day because I am practicing my latte art. So in order for my coffee not to go to waste like what a usual barista training centre do, I usually drink them all myself.

One week is a pain in the ass







especially when you're at the peak of being a coffee enthusiast for the first few months since I have stepped into the world of coffee.

My metabolism rate is pretty high though, according to the doctor. That would listen why I am very thin even when I consume twice as much as a person needs for each meal. I really should get a second grinder to store decaf coffee beans. It's so sad to take a break. It feels like seeing your wife every morning but you can touch or kiss her at all. :'( how heartbreaking....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You could always use hot chocolate to practise your latte art (or just don't drink the Coffee - sounds criminal)


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

What's a cascara? From wiki, it seems to be a kind of plant. Is it some sort of remedies?

I think the effects of headaches have extended to the stage that I can't feel them anymore, unless I massage my forehead. That way I could then feel my blood vessels being loosened up slowly. I really should go for a massage. Will that be any good? Being a student nowadays in the 21st century isn't such a good thing anymore







I enjoyed my life during summer placement although it's an 8-5 working daily life.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Good point, Daren. Why did I never think of that? Chocolate is nice. Hahaha. I have the Cadbury hot chocolate powder at the moment. Is there any other recommended chocolate? Because cadbury's chocolate is very dilute and taste like "milo", a famous nestle powder drink, if you guys have heard of it.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Single origin drinking chocolate is the way forward. Ooh look, they even shape the chocolate like coffee beans









http://chocolatier.co.uk/guide-best-hot-chocolate-0514686.html.

Sainsbury also selling two proper drinking chocolates by Mortimer at £3.80 for a £225g bag one from Ecuador and one from West Africa.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry, the cascara comment was not intended to be taken seriously, it was more my petulant mind in action.

The next line was meant to be taken seriously, which was when I said.

'Seriously though just have a break, if it's causing you a lot of distress, Doc may well have a point. A week is nothing.' And by nothing, I meant in the grander scheme of things.

As for what is Cascara, it is an infusion drink made using the dried husks of the coffee cherries. In my opinion it is delicious but must be drank in moderation as it tastes mild and refreshing but has quite the caffeine kick. Different cascaras have different flavours but the ones that I've drank have had jasmine notes or like raisin and honey. Hasbean and square mile sell it. As far as I am aware non of the site sponsors do but do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

did someone say hot chocolate?

This is my favourite http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product.php/527/the-ultimate-in-hot-chocolate-----


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I used to find I was really exhausted in the morning even after a good long sleep until my now wife pointed out I grind my teeth a lot in my sleep. Once I got a splint from the dentist I feel a lot better but means a panic if I travel on business and forget to pack it!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> did someone say hot chocolate?
> 
> This is my favourite http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product.php/527/the-ultimate-in-hot-chocolate-----


Another vote for James Gourmet - I didn't see much of my last order though as my wife discovered it at the back of the cupboard and scoffed most of it


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

Usual recommendations apply of consulting a physician before under going any form of physical exercise.

The best solution I have found for low energy states is to do a mini workout in the morning as soon as I get up.

My morning routine is to get up have a glass of ice water, then straight into a quick warm up routine. (Note: most of my current routine is based around rehabilating shoulder tendinitis).

My usual

20 reps of squat press

30 t press

20 low abb raise

15 oblique curl per side

60 second plank

20 good morning reach

60 second plank

I do mix it up by sometimes replacing something with in one or two of lunge jumps, clock presses, jumping jacks, broom handle twists, mountain climbers, bupies, or Spider-Man's.

then it's shower, then breakfast giving my body a good chance to wake up before shoving calories in to it.

Been doing this since New Years and have found I have more energy during the day, and sleep better.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Far be it from me to criticise a colleague but this seems to be a rather dubious diagnosis. Too much coffee doesn't cause tiredness, usually the reverse. If you had complained of palpitations or prostatic symptoms fair enough. However blaming coffee intake without looking into any other possible causes of tiredness seems to be a rather blinkered approach. Did you have any other issues that you discussed with the doctor that led them to talk about caffine? Tiredness is a commen but multifactorial complaint which warrants proper looking into.

PM me if you wish...the doctor is in!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Dr Steve, if just the tiredness and feeling tired after meals then it could be an intolerance to a food type or other conditions (rather than caffeine related).

Going cold turkey on caffeine can be a bit unpleasant on day 2 for a few hours.

Ps just to confirm I'm not medically qualified, my OH went through a patch of being tired, particularly after meals and went through a load of test. Dr Steve is your man if you need to PM.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Woah, those are some nice chocolate. Yum, yum, well, I'll just gonna have to wait until I finish my Cadbury chocolate powder before ordering some of JamesGourmet. Thanks, you guys, for suggesting some of the more popular chocolate powder. Since childhood, I had read children storybooks and they always have drinking hot chocolate sessions, and all I could imagine is that thick viscous melted chocolate that was drank and not eaten. But Cadbury's chocolate doesn't seem to be so....

I have been having sandwiches for breakfast, lunch and dinner for a healthier and balanced diet. And those buildup instructions are good, sounds like my housemate who's been heading to the gym regularly.

Yeah, I believe my eating diet has not been healthy and it's kinda hard to sweat at all for this cold weather. I used to get more freshened up after very intense exercise. Well, guess I'll have to pull up my lazy muscles and start lifting again.

Thanks, Dr Steve, I just bought an armchair from a doctor as well, so I will be happy to pm you if I bump into any sickness. I felt bad if coffee is the culprit, it never should be. Screw my body system. Haha.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I felt much more energetic when I stopped, or significantly reduced my meat/poultry consumption. I'm not saying you should try this but it helped me in my previous job, I was on my feet for 13 hours a day, all I could do when I got home was sleep, that was my cycle. Wake up, go to work, come home, sleep and repeat. I started eating more fruit and more vegetables, less crap and less meat, within a week I found I didn't fall asleep so soon after work, and I could wake up at 5 am and actually felt like I had a good nights sleep and some energy for the day.

Diet controls so much of your life - health wise - I suspect your diet is the main offender in this scenario.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and get your thyroid tested, tiredness, sleepiness and overall down mood is quite often related to thyroid issues and not producing enough thyroid hormones. You just need a simple blood test for TSH / TH4, if it comes high it means your thyroid is underacting. I had similar symptoms for 2 years, just couldn't get myself out of bed regardless of how long I slept.

Btw that diagnosis is a joke in my opinion.

Regards,

T.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Ivan,

I've come to this thread late and have nothing to add to the already good advice apart from my hope that you feel your old self again very soon!

David


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think your doctor is talking total bollocks. Mone does the same. if you said you ate 3 cabbages a day he's tell you not to eat cabbage. The stadard of GPs these days is utterly appaling. They dont diagnose anything, they guess at stuff and say anyting to get you ot of the surgery before they might have to gove a prescription or worse still refer you somewhere.

You are most likely a little run down and in need of a damn good holiday.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

CamV6, that's probably a bit of an over generalisation. OK so some GPs are less good than others, but most of us work damn hard to help our patients. Getting a patient out of the room without doing a proper job is a total waste of time, both for doctor and patient. I would like to think that patients are only offered drugs or referrals when they need them, rather than to make them feel they haven't been fobbed off.

Oh and 3 cabbages a day is way too many, I suggest you cut down, for the sake of your friends and family.

And for you budding diagnosticians: thyroid and anaemia tests are a good plan and holiday always a good idea!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Interestingly enough, i think the gps just dont get enough time with patients, I am a sports massage therapist and spend an hour completing health checks and gait analysis or other tests needed to diagnose a sporting injury accurately, yet when i go into my GP for a shoulder comlaint, I just get told I need a steroid injection, Again. If only GPs were actually given time and resourses to do thier jobs better.....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Apologies if I missed this before, was it specifically a gp that the OP went to or was it a consultation from a form of 'complimentary medicine'?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dr Steve you are of course correct about generalisation. I was speaking from my own experience with the GPs at my practice.

Funnily enough i was going to suggest anemia. That's easily ruled out. Just get a pot of black molasses. Take a teaspoon dissolved in hot water once a day. If that is your problem then you will see results pretty quickly


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

The doctors who talk about "heat" are the Ayurvedic practitioners from the Indian Sub-Continent, but then they usually give you toxic potions of heavy metals like lead and cadmium rather than telling you to stop drinking coffee!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I felt much more energetic when I stopped, or significantly reduced my meat/poultry consumption. I'm not saying you should try this but it helped me in my previous job, I was on my feet for 13 hours a day, all I could do when I got home was sleep, that was my cycle. Wake up, go to work, come home, sleep and repeat. I started eating more fruit and more vegetables, less crap and less meat, within a week I found I didn't fall asleep so soon after work, and I could wake up at 5 am and actually felt like I had a good nights sleep and some energy for the day.
> 
> Diet controls so much of your life - health wise - I suspect your diet is the main offender in this scenario.


I switched to protein+ fibrous veg and felt the same - no slumps after carbs, much more consistent energy levels throughout the day. Horses (or not) for courses


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

caffeine causes cortisol release,and if you're drinking it late in the day or evening it can start to cause real issues. Adrenal fatigue can result which knocks the crap out of you and you'll find you are needing to drink coffee to get to a state of normality.

You'll know if it is coffee that is causing you problems if you stop drinking it and feel even worse. That would tend to suggest you've been overdoing the caffeine. If I was you I'd strictly cut down to just 1 first thing in a morning and then no caffeine after that. If you cut it out all together after regularly drinking up to 5 cups a day, you are going to be in a world of hurt. Cut down to one and you'll still feel rough for 3 or 4 days, but then you should start to feel a lot better and you'll find your energy levels improve.

I've been there.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Those are tonnes of good advices. And yes, I have pretty much stuck to a balanced diet now consisting of bagels, hams, lettuce, tomato, egg and cheese for three meals a day. I eat nothing else. I drink tap water pretty much. In addition, I am doing a little bit of chin-ups with a pullup bar on the door lintels. There's that inexpensive 3 quids thing that I have gotten at the Nottingham Car Boot Sale usually in the weekends. I think I would need a serious check on my thyroids though. I have been waking up with a lot of mucus lately clogging up around that area every morning. I have to spend so much time in the bathroom, coughing it all out during shower. I don't think it's strange to take a shower in the morning, is it? Hahaha.. It tends to be my daily routine for a shower. And speaking of anaemia, I did a quick search on what's causing it and what I have gotten is that, tea or coffee, or milk tends to have the potential to stop one's body to absorb iron, which would be the cause of anaemia for a deficiency of iron. Could anyone in the medical field clarify this? Because I know I have been having cereal with milk when I am hungry in between proper meal times. And I could finish 4 pints of milk in 2 days. Would that be stopping my body from absorbing required amount of iron?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Its unlikely that anaemia would be related to too much milk. Its usually a dietary deficiency of iron- not enough meat, or loosing blood due to low grade bleeding you might not have noticed. If your only meat intake is ham this might possibly be an issue, and I'm not sure that a diet based entirely on six items can be called balanced either.

I think you might be getting sinus and thyroid confused! Thyroid is a gland that sits in your neck like a bow tie- sinuses are hollow bones in your face and forehead that congested when you get colds etc.

Thyroid and anaemia are easily ruled out with blood tests, as would be kidney or liver problems, some infections and diabetes.

You haven't talked about stress issues, sleeping patterns and overall well-being which might all be relevant too.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

^^Busman's holiday for you Dr Steve this forum


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Iwwstriker said:


> I have pretty much stuck to a balanced diet now consisting of bagels, hams, lettuce, tomato, egg and cheese for three meals a day. I eat nothing else


That's not really a balanced diet,


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

@jeesby, it is to me when I have not had vege or fruits for three months. It's a change for a start.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

If I were you I would have a full set of blood tests done, friend of mine had similar symptoms and it showed an iron deficiency and low sodium levels, blood tests showed this up now sorted out!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Use other leafy greens instead of lettuce, lettuce is one of the least nutritionally dense greens. When adding more fruit and vegetables to your diet, make sure to get a good range of colours in there, green, white, red, yellow and blue. Colours are important, they contain different pigments which are conducive to good health - and believed to reduce risks for cancers - and you will obtain different vitamins and minerals from different colours.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ivan all I can say is go back to your GP and ask for a second opinion, all the advice you have received is good but you will only get to the bottom of this by talking to a decent GP and getting all the relevant tests done. I am assuming it was GP not a Traditional Chinese Medicine Dr or anything of that nature?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Agreed, never trust coffee maniacs!







seriously though you should be getting proper advice from your GP, what you got so far is not enough in my opinion.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll head to QMC's then. It's just next to my house. Haha. Nope, it's not a Chinese Medicine doctor or something like that.

Yeah, probably some more darker greens then. Gonna need that.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hoodoo Voodoo Medicine Man.


----------

